# Do you think this is stupid, or just me.



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Sup guys. I know its not se r related, but do you think the new 2.5s is duel exhaust is stupid? I know it is not true duels, but neither is the se r.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

mf05ser said:


> Sup guys. I know its not se r related, but do you think the new 2.5s is duel exhaust is stupid? I know it is not true duels, but neither is the se r.


it looks good.. does it make a difference in performance ???
absolutely not...

on the 3.5s and SE-Rs yeah.. a somewhat more bit of exhaust flow..


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

I think it looks great! even the new tail lights are nice. black those out like the SER lights and you're on to somethin'


----------



## ALT-SER (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah, I like the rear of the new one but the front end does nothing for me.....especially the front grille. I hate that new dip at the lower end.


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

ok ill put it this way my choice was an 07 3.5 SE for 400 a month or an 05 SE-R for 430 a month ..i picked the SE-R..no regrets


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

I think its cool they play Ted Nugent in the new commercial.


----------

